# Welche Wasserkühlung ist die richtige?



## Igoe (7. Dezember 2019)

*Welche Wasserkühlung ist die richtige?*

mein System:
Ryzen 5 1600x -> Aktuell statt 3,6ghz auf 3,9ghz AM4
16GB Arbeitsspeicher - gskill 2800 mhz
1080 gtx geforce


Hallo ihr lieben,

mein System ist seit heute von 3,6 GHZ (3,7 Turbotakt) auf 3,9 GHZ im Bios übertaktet. Die Spannung ist 
bei Konstant 1,35 Volt. Laut Prime 95 habe ich eine MAXIMALE Temp von 81°. Ich habe eine Luftkühlung. 
(EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 3 Tower Kühler - CPU Kühler | Mindfactory.de)

Ich würde die Temperatur mittles einer AIO Wasserkühlung gerne weiter senken. Kann mit jemand eine Wasserkühlung empfehlen die für ein AM4 Sockel geeignet ist? Und evtl auch Erfahrungen?

Danke!


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (8. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung ist die richtige?*

Die Produktvergleich Arctic Liquid Freezer II 240, Arctic Liquid Freezer II 280, Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360, Arctic Liquid Freezer II 120 Geizhals Deutschland ist die neue Referenz


----------



## IICARUS (8. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung ist die richtige?*

Aber damit wird er eher auf die Optik hinsteuern als kühler zu werden. Denn in einer AIO ist so wenig Kühlflüssigkeit enthalten das diese dann auch mit entsprechender Drehzahl der Lüfter herunter gekühlt werden muss. Ein Prozessor lässt sich im allgemeinem schwer kühlen und wenn genug Fläche vorhanden sind wo wir dann schon bei einer modularen Wasserkühlung mit viel Fläche wären, dann wird auch nur vielleicht 10-15°C drin sein.

Ich kann mein Prozessor obwohl ich 14 Lüfter auf meinen ganzen Radiatoren verbaut habe in Prime95 mit 8K und AVX trotzdem 100°C erreichen und dies obwohl meine Wasserkühlung es schafft die Wassertemperatur auf  nur 28°C zu halten. Da wird der Kern des Prozessors schneller heiß als überhaupt abgeführt werden kann. Eine Wasserkühlung hat daher eher den Sinn mit ausreichender Kühlfläche leiser zu werden und der Hauptgrund ist auch aus optischen Gründen alles aufgeräumter zu haben. 

Eine Grafikkarte ist im Vergleich zum Prozessor besser mit einer Wasserkühlung zu kühlen.

Was du versuchen kannst ist eine AIO mit einem 360 oder 280er Radiator und noch besser mit einem 420er Radiator. Dann könnte es auch sein das die Kühlleistung besser im Vergleich zum Alpenföhn Brocken 3 wird und du dich etwas verbessern wirst. Aber erwarte keine Wunder, wenn du 10°C besser wirst bist du schon gut dran.


----------



## takan (8. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung ist die richtige?*

man kann dem vorredner nur zustimmen. obwohl den alten ryzen könntem an gut kühlen mit entsprechend guter wakü. 
du kannst ggf. user suchen die nen ryzen unter wasser betreiben.


----------



## Igoe (8. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung ist die richtige?*

Danke schon mal an alle 

Ich habe meine Wärmeleitpaste das letzte mal vor 3 Jahren getauscht. Dort hatte ich die Artic MX-4. Diese soll da schon ziemlich gut sein. 

Welche Wärmeleitpaste sollte ich mir besorgen und kann WLP auch ablaufen? Die ist jetzt 3 Jahre alt.

Ich hatte den CPU auch mal nach 1,5 Jahren ausgebaut und wieder eingebaut (Um das Bios meiner Frau zu Updates da ihr neuer 
CPU nicht unterstützt wurde) ohne die Wärmeleitpaste zu erneuern. Steinigt mich nicht aber ist das sehr schlimm?

Wo liegt denn so eine grenze der Temperatur. Ich empfinde 81° schon als sehr warm für meinen Ryzen. Welche Temp sollte man auf gar keinen fall überschreiten?

Liebe Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (8. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung ist die richtige?*

Hm, also mir ist bisher keine Wärmeleitpaste "abgelaufen". Ich denke, sowas wird auch eintrocknen können oder dergleichen  generell ist die MX-4 immer noch vorne mit dabei. Alternativ die (teure) Kryonaut.

Bzgl des Aus- und Wiedereinbaus frage ich mich, wie du das denn gemacht hast?  Wenn ich ne CPU ausbaue, klebt immer die Hälfte der WLP am Kühler und die andere an der CPU. Bin (bisher) nicht auf die Idee gekommen, später den Kühler einfach wieder zu montieren. Hab halt erst beides sauber gemacht und dann wieder neue WLP verteilt. Also von daher würde ich sagen, solange es bei dir läuft ist es nicht "sehr schlimm", aber vllt kann ein erneutes Auftragen von WLP schon zwei, drei Grad bringen.

Nagel mich nicht drauf fest, aber ich meine AMD sagt bis zu 95° ist alles in Ordnung. Von daher ist deine Temperatur im Rahmen...dafür, dass der übertaktet ist, sogar ganz okay. Grundsätzlich ist aber alles in Ordnung, solange das System nicht instabil wird und/oder die CPU ihren Takt nicht reduzieren muss


----------



## IICARUS (8. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung ist die richtige?*

Über 95°C wird irgendwann der Prozessor anfangen herunter zu takten, daher sollten Temperaturen im diesem Bereich gemieden werden. Dem Prozessor ist es am ende aber egal ob der 85°C oder nur 75°C erreicht. Weniger ist natürlich besser wegen der Elektromigration.

WLP ist Jahre später immer noch gut wenn sie aus der Tube noch gut aussieht und nicht trocken ist. Ich habe auch schon mal ein Kühler abgenommen und die vorhandene WLP wieder etwas verstrichen. Aber nur dann wenn die WLP erst vor kurzem drauf kam. Ist sie jedoch eine Zeit lang drauf ersetze ich sie immer.


----------



## Igoe (8. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung ist die richtige?*

Also ich habe jetzt den ganzen Tag PUBG, CSGO und Monopoly gespielt.

Laut Core-Temp ist meine Temperatur niemals höher als 58%  gegangen. Natürlich ist mir bewusst das 
Prime 95 ein Syntetischer test ist und ich meinen PC niemals normal so an seine grenzen bringen werde aber ich 
denke mir, das Prime normal läuft sollte Voraussetzung sein dafür das mein System in zufunkt sicher und Stabil läuft.

Ich werde nächste Woche mal die Wärmeleitpaste erneuern. Ich hoffe das bringt noch mal 3-4°. Flüssigmetall kann
ich leider bei meinem Kühler wegen den Offen liegenden Heat-Pipes nicht nehmen da es sonst korrodiert. 

Extra eine Wasserkühlung für minimal bessere Ergebnisse (laut eurer Meinung) ist es mir dann auch nicht Wert.

Ich habe aber gesehen das jemand auf Youtube mit meinem CPU und auch 3900mhz auf deutlich weniger Temperatur.
Silikon-Lotterie? Meint ihr, ich kann versuchen die Spannung noch zu verringern? Ich habe sie Aktuell auf 1.3v und so
schon mal selbst bei Prime unter Volllast nicht mehr wie 75° gehabt. Wenn ich noch weiter runter gehe sollte ja die
Temeperatur noch weiter sinken oder? (Sofern der CPU da mitmacht)

Danke!


----------



## tobse2056 (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung ist die richtige?*

Ich habe seit 2 Tagen die  Cooler Master Masterliquid ML240P Mirage und bin sehr zufrieden damit, mit einer Ausnahme ... Die verbauten Lüfter.Die Original Lüfter sind nach 10 Minuten wieder vom Radiator geflogen und ich  hab die vorher als Gehäuselüfter verbauten 120mm eloops verbaut, seitdem ist es  Traumhaft mit der Kühlung . 

Die Pumpe ist bei 50% PWM  im Idle nicht aus einen  Case hörbar  , ab 55 Grad CPU Temperatur lass ich die Pumpe aber in Richtung 100% PWM regeln.Dann ist ein leises Summen zuhören, welches aber noch leiser ist als mein Kühlschrank in 10 Metern Entfernung in der Küche oder die in der Dämmbox verbaute 2,5 Zoll Festplatte.

 Temperaturmäßig  bin auch recht zufrieden damit, 60 Grad  bei einen Ryzen 1800 bei 3800mhz@1,35 Volt und das obwohl der Radiator ausblasend  im Deckel montiert ist (Gaming betrieb ), 75 Grad unter Prime95.
Die Lüfter sind allerdings auch so eingestellt das sie so langsam wie möglich drehen sollen  um die Ziel Temperatur zu erreichen. Daher kann ich nur sagen  das es ist leiser als mit dem vorher verbauten Scythe kotetsu Mark 2 mit einen 120 mm eLoop.

Auch ein Kaufgrund war das man durch den Kunststoffdeckel der Pumpe sehen kann das sich das Pumpenrad dreht ,da hat man gleich ne Optische Kontrolle das die Pumpe noch läuft


----------



## Igoe (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung ist die richtige?*



tobse2056 schrieb:


> Ich habe seit 2 Tagen die  Cooler Master Masterliquid ML240P Mirage und bin sehr zufrieden damit, mit einer Ausnahme ... Die verbauten Lüfter.Die Original Lüfter sind nach 10 Minuten wieder vom Radiator geflogen und ich  hab die vorher als Gehäuselüfter verbauten 120mm eloops verbaut, seitdem ist es  Traumhaft mit der Kühlung .
> 
> Die Pumpe ist bei 50% PWM  im Idle nicht aus einen  Case hörbar  , ab 55 Grad CPU Temperatur lass ich die Pumpe aber in Richtung 100% PWM regeln.Dann ist ein leises Summen zuhören, welches aber noch leiser ist als mein Kühlschrank in 10 Metern Entfernung in der Küche oder die in der Dämmbox verbaute 2,5 Zoll Festplatte.
> 
> ...




Welche Temps hast du im Idle? Die 60 oder sind die im Gaming Betrieb? Da bin ich aktuell bei auch 58. 

Da sind wir von den Temperaturen gar nicht so weit entfernt.

Idle: 30
Gaming: Max 58
Prime: 75

Die 75% habe ich jetzt auch nachdem ich bei für die Voltage von 1.35 auf 
1.3 gesenkt habe. Läuft immernoch Top und ich habe 5-6° dadurch verloren. 
Vielleicht ist das ja auch für dich interessant? Oder kommst du nicht tiefer wie 1.35?

Danke für deinen Tipp, ich gucke mir die Wasserkühlung mal an!


----------



## tobse2056 (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung ist die richtige?*

Mir war Lautstärke  wichtiger als Kühlleistung , daher auch die gedrosselte Pumpe.

Gestern Abend  bei ner Runde Ring of Elysium  56-60 Grad CPU Temp, Die Eloop  Lüfter auf dem Radiator liefen noch im Idle Speed  von 450 RPM.
Grafikkarte hatte so 100-120 Watt Abwärme, die Info ist ja nicht  ganz unrelevant da ich mit Luft aus dem Gehäuse kühle.

Gibt bestimmt bessere AIO's  in Sachen Kühlleistung, aber das komplett Paket war für mich in Ordnung und außerdem war die AIO im Angebot bei Alternate.

Von der Lautstärke  sind halt die original Lüfter nicht ganz so toll,wobei das auch sehr subjektiv ist.
Ich hab nur Noctua A12x25 und Noiseblocker Eloops verbaut , im direkten Vergleich ist da fast jeder Lüfter lauter 


Die 1,35 Volt sind eigentlich nur aus Faulheit,  die CPU tut was sie soll ... daher lass ich es einfach so.

Mein 1800x ist einer der Ersten die Verkauft wurden ( Vorbesteller , nicht nochmal ) , wahrscheinlich auch mit dem SegFault Bug  und auch recht zickig  beim übertaken.
Mehr 3,9 Ghz all Core will er nicht, zumindest auf den Boards wo die CPU bisher drauf war.
Auf dem jetzigen MSI Board sogar nur 3,8 Ghz.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung ist die richtige?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Über 95°C wird irgendwann der Prozessor anfangen herunter zu takten, daher sollten Temperaturen im diesem Bereich gemieden werden. Dem Prozessor ist es am ende aber egal ob der 85°C oder nur 75°C erreicht. Weniger ist natürlich besser wegen der Elektromigration.
> 
> WLP ist Jahre später immer noch gut wenn sie aus der Tube noch gut aussieht und nicht trocken ist. Ich habe auch schon mal ein Kühler abgenommen und die vorhandene WLP wieder etwas verstrichen. Aber nur dann wenn die WLP erst vor kurzem drauf kam. Ist sie jedoch eine Zeit lang drauf ersetze ich sie immer.



Ich hab meinen Alten i/ 2600K  nach  8 Jahren  vom Kühler befreit   ,   und  die Paste war sogar noch schmierig   .   

Glaub  einmal installiert   ,  brauch man die Wärmeleitpaste nicht tauschen  .


----------



## Bauschaum7 (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung ist die richtige?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Aber damit wird er eher auf die Optik hinsteuern als kühler zu werden. Denn in einer AIO ist so wenig Kühlflüssigkeit enthalten das diese dann auch mit entsprechender Drehzahl der Lüfter herunter gekühlt werden muss. Ein Prozessor lässt sich im allgemeinem schwer kühlen und wenn genug Fläche vorhanden sind wo wir dann schon bei einer modularen Wasserkühlung mit viel Fläche wären, dann wird auch nur vielleicht 10-15°C drin sein.
> 
> Ich kann mein Prozessor obwohl ich 14 Lüfter auf meinen ganzen Radiatoren verbaut habe in Prime95 mit 8K und AVX trotzdem 100°C erreichen und dies obwohl meine Wasserkühlung es schafft die Wassertemperatur auf  nur 28°C zu halten. Da wird der Kern des Prozessors schneller heiß als überhaupt abgeführt werden kann. Eine Wasserkühlung hat daher eher den Sinn mit ausreichender Kühlfläche leiser zu werden und der Hauptgrund ist auch aus optischen Gründen alles aufgeräumter zu haben.
> 
> ...



sign  .


Ich habs rein nur wegen der Lautstärke gemacht . 

Der Nebeneffekt ist  ,  du musst den Rechner nicht mehr putzen und daher auch nach 4-6 Monaten keine temperaturerhöhung und Lautstärkeerhöhung in kauf nehmen . 
Und des weitern  hast du gratis OC und/ oder schonst deine Komponenten  .       


Aber das geilste ist ^^      Es ist leise  und du mußt nicht mehr staubsaugen im Rechner    xD   .    einfach laufen lassen bei Vollspeed.........................


----------



## Bauschaum7 (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung ist die richtige?*



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Hm, also mir ist bisher keine Wärmeleitpaste "abgelaufen". Ich denke, sowas wird auch eintrocknen können oder dergleichen  generell ist die MX-4 immer noch vorne mit dabei. Alternativ die (teure) Kryonaut.
> 
> Bzgl des Aus- und Wiedereinbaus frage ich mich, wie du das denn gemacht hast?  Wenn ich ne CPU ausbaue, klebt immer die Hälfte der WLP am Kühler und die andere an der CPU. Bin (bisher) nicht auf die Idee gekommen, später den Kühler einfach wieder zu montieren. Hab halt erst beides sauber gemacht und dann wieder neue WLP verteilt. Also von daher würde ich sagen, solange es bei dir läuft ist es nicht "sehr schlimm", aber vllt kann ein erneutes Auftragen von WLP schon zwei, drei Grad bringen.
> 
> Nagel mich nicht drauf fest, aber ich meine AMD sagt bis zu 95° ist alles in Ordnung. Von daher ist deine Temperatur im Rahmen...dafür, dass der übertaktet ist, sogar ganz okay. Grundsätzlich ist aber alles in Ordnung, solange das System nicht instabil wird und/oder die CPU ihren Takt nicht reduzieren muss



Wenn Wärmepaste abläuft bzw das MHD überschritten ist  ,  könnte ich auch immer abkotzen .

Wenn Salz  abläuft  krieg ich noch mehr ein Hals .


----------

